

Show HN: Realtime Twitter Feeds using NodeJS & Socket.IO - legosteentje
http://www.cdn.pxnz.net/

======
hartleybrody
Is there some sort of search filter? It took almost 30s before the first tweet
showed up.

~~~
legosteentje
Yes, this is searching for 'sneeuw' the dutch word for snow, it just started
snowing over here, and the reason the tweets are 'slow' is due to it being
02:21 over here.

------
anon2547
is this open source?

